# How many MPGs do you get from your Sentra CVT?



## RockMonkey (Mar 25, 2007)

I am in the market for a commuter car. I wasn't really looking at the Sentra until I went to a dealer looking for an Altima Hybrid and happened to drive a Sentra CVT. I really liked the features, like bluetooth, intelligent key, etc. Fuel economy is very important. The user rating on fueleconomy.gov only average out to 25.1 MPG. If that's what people are getting I'm going to have to go with my other option, the Civic Hybrid. If it gets 35 or so, I'm in! 25 is significantly below the EPA ratings. So what are you getting?


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

never go by those ratings because they are tested on a straight flat track not real roads....a hybrid from what i read in tests by actual owners showed their milage to be significantly lower then that posted on the windows... e.i. sticker said 40 they actually got like 28 and the repair cost is through the roof. Oh well my GXE was getting about 24 mpg with 100k miles on it


----------



## RockMonkey (Mar 25, 2007)

cral said:


> never go by those ratings because they are tested on a straight flat track not real roads....a hybrid from what i read in tests by actual owners showed their milage to be significantly lower then that posted on the windows... e.i. sticker said 40 they actually got like 28 and the repair cost is through the roof. Oh well my GXE was getting about 24 mpg with 100k miles on it


That's why I'm asking here. Because I know the EPA ratings are not totally accurate. If you go to fueleconomy.gov you can see the EPA ratings, as well as actual numbers from owners. The Civic Hybrid had 71 owners track their fuel economy and the average last year was 45.7 MPG. Not quite the 49-51 the EPA gives it, but much more than the 28 that you want me to believe. Be fair. I would be happy to go by the user ratings for the Sentra on there too, but only three people have reported. Their average is only 25.1 MPG. I'm hoping that's not accurate because of the small sample size. If it is accurate, there's a real problem with the CVT transmission. As for repair costs, I will likely not own it beyond the warranty period, so I'm not concerned about repair costs.


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

you will also have to add about 7-10k for that hybrid---i was just looking at the models atr an autocenter and the hybrid was anywhere between 7-10k higher then the regular model


----------



## RockMonkey (Mar 25, 2007)

cral said:


> you will also have to add about 7-10k for that hybrid---i was just looking at the models atr an autocenter and the hybrid was anywhere between 7-10k higher then the regular model


Actually it is more like 3500, and there is a 2100 dollar tax credit. So, I guess no one has purchased a Sentra CVT, or just no one dares share the fuel economy?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

I didn't know the SE-Rs and the Spec-Vs came with a bluetooth and intelligent key option. I could be mistaken. When you say Sentra CVT I assume that your talking about the engine that comes with Sentra SE-Rs or Sentra SE-R Spec-Vs.

What year and trim of Sentra are you refering to?


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

yeah the fully loaded sentras have those options and id recheck that tax credit i belive that its alot less in 07 then last year the nissan website doesnt list a sentra just an alitma hybrid and states tax credit is 2350

below are the specs between the 2 comprable cars hybrid and not

Base MSRP† $24,400 158 horsepower
Exterior Color 
Metallic Jade 
Interior Color 

Transmission 
Electronically controlled Continuously Variable Transmission (CVT) 
Packages and Options 
Technology Package $7,250 this is system to monitor your usuage and radios etc.
Accessories†† 
Floor Mats $100 
Subtotal $31,750 
Destination and Handling $615 
Total Configured MSRP† $32,365 

Altima Hybrid is available in CA, CT, MA, ME, NJ, NY, RI, and VT.


Base MSRP† $24,500 270 horse power
Exterior Color 
Metallic Jade 
Interior Color 

Transmission 
Xtronic CVT (Continuously Variable Transmission) 
Packages and Options 
Technology Package $6,400 
Subtotal $30,900 
Destination and Handling $615 
Total Configured MSRP† $31,515 



and the one that closely mataches the hybrid

Base MSRP† $20,300 170 horsepower
Exterior Color 
Metallic Jade 
Interior Color 

Transmission 
Xtronic CVT (Continuously Variable Transmission) 
${title} 
BodyStyle 
${title} 
Drivetrain 
${title} 
Packages and Options 
2.5 SL Package $3,850 
Connection Package with XM® Satellite Radio incl 
Anti-lock Braking System $300 
Technology Package $3,200 
${title} ${formprice} 
Accessories†† 
${title} ${formprice} 
Nismo 
${title} ${formprice} 
Subtotal $27,650 
Destination and Handling $615 
Total Configured MSRP† $28,265 


difference is about 12 horse power about 5k dollars and just cause you get 2350 in tax cut that doesnt mean your getting 2350 back all that means is that your not taxed on 2350 of your income so lets say its 2350 x 25% = 587.50 savings in your tax this year


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

expect about 27mpg in a sentra with a CVT. with a high of 30


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

yup I got one for my girl and thats about right also the cvt makes you feel like your on a spaceship or hovercraft or something it's pretty cool and efficent if you don't floor it.


----------



## guppyflyer (Apr 18, 2007)

*31 and change*



RockMonkey said:


> So what are you getting?


Just hit 1000 miles. All three full tanks have been around 31 mpg with about half and half highway/city. 

A VERY happy owner. gf


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Going to start a B16(?) forum?


----------



## zerofx (Apr 20, 2007)

like someone said...it all depends on how you drive. if you accelerate slowly and stay at a constant speed...you can easily get 30+ mpg


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey RockMonkey,

I'm not a big Toyota fan, but you might want to check out the standard Corolla. I rented one on a business trip (my company's cheap) and it got great gas mileage driving around the Bay area.


----------

